# Native Fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

From: "NRIC, MNR (MNR)" <[email protected]>

Hello Patricia,

Thank you for your enquiry. We apologize for the delay in responding to
your email.

In order to possess live game fish, you would require a Licence to
Transport or Possess Live fish from your local Ministry of Natural
Resources office in Midhurst. Please call 705-725-7500 for licences and
additional information.

Keep in mind that these fish would count toward your personal possession
limit. So, if you hold either a recreational sport or conservation
fishing licence, you would have to consider that the fish in your
aquarium are part of your catch and keep limit.

Regards,

nric web reader - rb
*******************************************
Natural Resources Information Centre
PO Box 7000
Peterborough, ON K9J 8M5
1-800-667-1940
TTY: 1-866-686-6072
Fax: 705-755-1677
[email protected]
http://themnrstore.mnr.gov.on.ca
********************************************

-----Original Message-----
From: ******
Sent: May 10, 2011 10:16 PM
To: NRIC - Fishing (MNR); Webmaster (MNR)
Subject: MNR Website Inquiry: Fishing (English)

Below is the result of your feedback form. It was submitted by
(*******@hotmail.com) on Tuesday, May 10, 2011 at 22:16:10
------------------------------------------------------------------------
---

Message: I was not sure where to address this to. I would like to know
how to get a permit to keep native fish like the Pro Bass Store . I have
a 100 gal aquarium and would like to kepp some sun fish and rock Bass.
These fish would never be released. Is there a permit I can get . Thanks
Very Much Pat. ps I have a fishing and hunting card.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL it took 3 weeks to reply!? what the hell are they doing?

IMO you don't need a transport license, just don't get caught speeding on the way home, a 100g is not enough for a full size rock bass however IMO


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Pat, I'm just going to edit out your personal information.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> IMO you don't need a transport license, just don't get caught speeding on the way home, a 100g is not enough for a full size rock bass however IMO


You do need one, that is like saying it is ok to rob and bank, as long as you don't get caught


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Also remember that a MNR warden is the only public officer that can enter and search your home WITHOUT a warrant.

Look into the license he's talking about. Any idea how much it costs? And yes, you will need a bigger tank than a 100 gal. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I guess rock Bass are out.


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

Just keep legal baitfish, easiest way. Like the official said, they count towards your 100 fish possession limit.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

How does that apply to crayfish, clams, etc?


----------

